# Hunting Rigs



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

I am getting on a lease next year with some buddies South of Woodsboro and want to start my search now for a hunting rig. Can you any of you guys recommend any websites that either sell rigs (high rack/tower/etc) or that customize trucks? 

I am not real sure what direction we want to go just yet or what the budget is. I guess it just depends whats out there. I know this is pretty vague, but gotta start somewhere! 

Thanks!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

go big or go home

http://www.crittergitters.net/


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

ya shoulda pulled the trigger on my toyota... Theres a chevy on craigslist if u look up lease truck for 1200


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

get an old school toyota 4wd p/u
suzuki samari
jeep cj-5 or cj-7


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Go with a UTV.

Happy Hunting
Michael Fulweber
Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
800-657-9998


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

There's a place on 87 just south of San Antonio on the right hand side as you're going in that has high racks and top drives. Can anyone remember the name? Most of their rigs look pretty sweet - I bet they have a price tag that's equal to that sweetness. They look like they'd be more at home on a high dollar South Texas ranch, but it may be what you're looking for.

The other guys on our lease went with UTV's - two mules, a ranger, and a kawa teryx. I couldn't justify spending that much and stuck with the 4 wheeler. A four wheeler's a lot easier to hide close to the blind if those are already in place.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Here it is, website leaves a lot to be desired though.

Tausch Tough Trucks

http://sites.commercecreators.com/folder395/index.cfm?id=7400&fuseaction=browse&pageid=1


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Any one out there with a bolt in high seat fab for trucks/jeeps with a rest/shooting bar in front--not real high but about 1foot above the roof thing? $$?

Gracias!
swamp


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

We hunt on Roche/Thompson division of the WM which is about 3.7 miles south of Woodsboro. I would whole heartedly recommend a UTV instead of a 4 wheel drive truck or jeep. If it rains alot down there it gets really slick in a hurry. Those with UTV's can get to our back pasture to hunt, those with 4 wheel drive trucks/vehicles get stuck or don't even attempt it.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Try "Performance Top Rigs" in Three Rivers, Texas......They can fix you up with any thing you want.*


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

you mean like this? :biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> get an old school toyota 4wd p/u


Yup with a 4 cylinder engine...bullet proof and you've got heat and a/c and you don't get wet going to and from the field lol.

TH


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> you mean like this? :biggrin:


That looks safe. lol!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

*Toyota*



OxbowOutfitters said:


> ya shoulda pulled the trigger on my toyota... Theres a chevy on craigslist if u look up lease truck for 1200


Ox- I sent the email to my buddies and they said yeah- By the time I was ready to contact you it was sold! oh well....


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys- 

Boatilift- We have a guy that has an UTV similar to yours minus the "crew cab" edition. Yours is pretty **** sweet though! Do you have any issues getting hi-centered or stuck? 

AM Clouter- That sounds pretty **** close to where we will be. I havent been down to the lease in about 4 years, so not 100% sure. 

Former HR- I have a 4 wheeler now, however this lease doesnt allow them. Only vehicles with "bench seats". Which is a rule I actually like on a deer lease- Keeps folks from getting places they shouldnt be and reduces brush traffic. Will have to save the 4 wheeler for duck hunting only. 

I think we are going to try and find a Toyota we can have customized. Might go with a late 90's or early 2000 model Chevy/GMC. 

OSO- That thing is sick.....


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Stinkbait- We already have an old seismic buggy on the place from the 70's. It is sweet! Not as sweet as those Critter Getter buggies though.....


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

AM Cloutier said:


> We hunt on Roche/Thompson division of the WM which is about 3.7 miles south of Woodsboro. I would whole heartedly recommend a UTV instead of a 4 wheel drive truck or jeep. If it rains alot down there it gets really slick in a hurry. Those with UTV's can get to our back pasture to hunt, those with 4 wheel drive trucks/vehicles get stuck or don't even attempt it.


I agree. That area tends to hold water. We've been hunting around there and ended up driving in water most of the hunt. Alot of the places don't want trucks. They prefer utvs because they don't tear it up as bad.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I think something like this is more your "speed" sotx.... you could probably cut the roof off, and put a high rack in it. From what the ad said, it already comes with cupholders for your favorite 40 ounce.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Brilliant!!!!!!!! I'll take 2!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Your better off with a truck than UTV. You get way more value with a used truck than a $10,000 UTV. Trucks can handle more weight capacity for hauling a trailer, feed or just people. You have AC/Heat and the ability to roll them pneumonia holes up. You can stay dry in truck. Have you ever gone to the stand at 05:30 in the morning and its 30 deg outside in a UTV. That alone can make a decision for you! The good thing about the UTV is it's alot easier to get in and out of. Seemed like we did alot of the running around faster. We did get dusted out, including guns and beer. Beer doesn't get shakin' up in the truck. Trucks #1 option, bigger cupholders!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

South Texas Outfitters build some nice hunting trucks here in SA

http://www.southtexasoutfitters.com/


----------



## cody520 (Jul 13, 2009)

i have a top drive on the trailer for sale 10,000.00 if you want something like that. email for pics if intereasted


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a very nice ext. cab 4x4 1994 Toyota truck. I put a brand new engine in her last year along with lots of extras (radiator, tires, dist, etc). Truck has A/C and everything works. I bought her because there was no way I was going to pay $8K+ for a UTV over-grown 4-wheeler. Truck runs and looks great. I have over $6,000 in her but I will sell for $5,500 cash.

I am selling because right now I own 3 4x4 vehicles and a 4x4 tractor and I need to make some space. 

More Pics available.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is a couple from Critter Gitters.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Goose/Rippin Lips- PM's sent...

Rippin Lips- AWESOME rigs man.... AWESOME.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

almost forgot i had this pic...shows the top drives a little better...work was done by south texas outfitters here in SA.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Dude- Are you for real?!?!?! Unreal.... Whats happening on the inside of those topdrives?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

sotx23 said:


> Dude- Are you for real?!?!?! Unreal.... Whats happening on the inside of those topdrives?


inside or on top? 

on top, we have driver/passenger seats, then 2 passenger seats, then a bench on the very back...the entire rig is air operated, complete with 18-wheeler capt's chairs again, with air so you can adjust the seat comfort and bounce a bit or more air for a stiffer ride...same with the shocks and suspension of the rigs, air controlled....

lights all the way around, we also have a small water tank mounted in the back and also a heavy duty game lift (motorized) on the back end as well...

people can sit up top or if we are full, can also sit inside the cab for the tour or safari style hunt...

PS, also have two 10" subs with stereo up top.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Dude......... Rediculous........ Didnt you say you hunted in Karnes?1?!?! I cant make out the other vehicles- I see 1 ford diesel.... What are the other 2? Just curious...... need some truckporn also!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

sotx23 said:


> Dude......... Rediculous........ Didnt you say you hunted in Karnes?1?!?! I cant make out the other vehicles- I see 1 ford diesel.... What are the other 2? Just curious...... need some truckporn also!


sure do...i personally hunt my uncle's place by the Hobson facility, these pics are from the ranch i work on/guide on most weekends and sometimes during the week...

from left to right:

old ford bronco top drive
ford excursion top drive (diesel)
another ford exursion 4x4 with lift and air suspension(no top drive)
H2 Hummer with a lift and air suspension
then far right, the back end of a polaris


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Critter Gitters by far. This is a "mini" version of their $340k land yacht.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> sure do...i personally hunt my uncle's place by the Hobson facility, these pics are from the ranch i work on/guide on most weekends and sometimes during the week...
> 
> from left to right:
> 
> ...


and he can walk flat-footed under all of them w/o scraping his thinning pompadour.:doowapsta


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Fishslap- Pic didnt come through?


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

My daughters Hunting rig, she is 8 her twin sisters 74 CJ5 is getting the front axle rebuilt. they are having to share the 65 International Scout. driving it here with the hard top off, doors off and windshield layed down. First year to be turned loose on the ranch with the scout, they have been driving it since they were 6. Duct tape and 2X4 and the clutch and brake are in reach.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

IH Scouts are tanks. I had a '72 w/a 258ci, that sucker could go anywhere. Wish I still had it...


----------

